# Varnish 4.2



## local (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello

New versions of Varnish Cache are needed in ports.
Now we have only:
Varnish Cache 3.0.5_3
But official versions are 3.0.6 and 4.0.2.

Regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 27, 2014)

This is not where you make such requests. If you go to the port and enter `make maintainer` you will find his email address where you can email him.


----------



## local (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you for the hint.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 27, 2014)

I remember hearing some discussion regarding updating Varish not that long ago.  Take a look at https://reviews.freebsd.org/D922 for the discussion and the contact info for the new maintainer.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2014)

In general, entering a PR at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ is preferable to contacting the maintainer.  The PR is visible to others and can be tracked.


----------

